
Y Combinator Ad - byrneseyeview
http://ycombinator.com/ad.html
======
pg
Hmm, didn't know this file was still there. This was the landing page for an
ad we ran on Reddit, way back. It was later than that print ad in the
_Stanford Daily_.

~~~
morbidkk
here is the stanford daily article ad

[http://ketankhairnar.blogspot.com/2007/11/message-from-
paul-...](http://ketankhairnar.blogspot.com/2007/11/message-from-paul-graham-
in-stanford.html)

------
kirubakaran
Earlier discussion with pg's comments :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75776>

------
markm
For kicks, a slightly darker orange: <http://ycombinator.com/ad2.html>

~~~
dcurtis
Huh. How'd you find that, and why is it there?

~~~
markm
I just put an ad2.html at the end of the URL on a hunch.

------
andresvi
This ad is funny. Who wrote it? Paul?

------
jwesley
Why Sergey and Larry? Might as well go with Jobs.

~~~
redorb
I think Sergry and Larry symbolize hackers that became bosses while Jobs
symbolizes just a 'great boss' ...

------
brandonkm
Very witty and very true. Direct and to the point, I like it.

------
TrevorJ
I like it. Clean, focused and no-nonsense.

------
wrigley
Nice ad, certainly caught my eye!

------
eru
Will it be put in a newspaper?

~~~
jorgeortiz85
It's run in the Stanford Daily before.

